
Core sample from Indianapolis 500 track - S_A_P
https://blackflag.jalopnik.com/what-108-years-of-repaving-looks-like-under-indianapoli-1820048121
======
S_A_P
I think this is pretty cool- a 108 year history on race track surfaces. Plus
there is proof as to why they call it the Brickyard...

------
basicplus2
Interesting that the best work done appears to be the street paving bricks
that needed no attention from 1909 to 1961

